# French characters in Terminal (é,à,è..)



## b!gl00z3 (May 5, 2002)

Does anybody know how to use French characters in the Terminal (é, à, è...). I've been trying to delete a file that contain "é" but when I try to writte the letter it just doesn't write anything.
Thanks
b!gl00z3


----------



## Valrus (May 5, 2002)

Use autocompletion.

Type the first few letters and hit tab. 

-the valrus


----------



## b!gl00z3 (May 5, 2002)

I've tried but it's not working.
I'm trying to type the following command:
[localhost:~] me% sudo rm -rf "/Users/00z3 suprimé"

I'm trying to do this because 00z3 is a user I have deleted but I can  still see the folder "00z3 suprimé" in the Users directory.


----------



## b!gl00z3 (May 5, 2002)

I tried one more time and it worked.
the directory was called "Supprime\314\201/" instead of "Supprimé"

Thanks for your help.
b!gl00z3


----------

